# A tutti gli effetti



## Anaiss

Bonjour,
mi chiedevo se ci fosse in francese un'espressione equivalente all'italiano "a tutti gli effetti".
Ad esempio:
"Nel 2002, quando è diventato scrittore _a tutti gli effetti_...(ecc.)"

Merci


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Anaiss,

Forse : "Pleinement" o "À part entière" : 
− _P. anal. _ou_ au fig._ _À part entière_ 
*α)* _Loc. adj._ ♦ [En parlant d'une pers.] Qui jouit totalement des droits et avantages attachés à une qualité. _Citoyen, Français à part entière_ (Gilb. 1980). 
♦ [En parlant d'une chose] Qui est de même valeur qu'une autre chose du même ordre. _La cigarette, le tabac et l'alcool sont des drogues à part entière_ (Gilb. 1980). 

*β)* _Loc. adv._ Entièrement, totalement. _Les femmes ne sont pas à part entière dans l'Église_ (Gilb. 1980).​CNRTL cfr http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/part/substantif

Mi stavo chiedendo se davvero tutti fossero in vacanza ...

Un caro saluto


----------



## Anaiss

Merci bien matoupaschat 
In effetti vedere l'ultimo post risalente al 7 agosto mi intristiva e mi ha convinto a scrivere...

Per assonanza pensavo anche a "tout à fait"... ma non capisco se in quel contesto può funzionare.
Se non l'hai nominato forse ci sarà un motivo..


----------



## matoupaschat

No, "tout à fait" non funziona in questo caso, ma non so spiegarti esattamente perché  : il significato è quasi identico, ma, per me, suonerebbe stranissimo che uno dicesse "... quand il est devenu tout à fait écrivain" (o "tout à fait devenu écrivain") . Forse, in "tout à fait", vi manca una sfumatura temporale che ritengo presente in "pleinement/à part entière" . Potrei anche dire, per esempio, in un modo lievemente scherzoso : "à temps plein" .
Speriamo che qualcuno resterà a casa, per completare la risposta .
Buona notte


----------



## Anaiss

Merci pour l'explication, j'utiliserai "à part entière" alors.
"A tutti gli effetti" en italien a surtout la notion d'avoir_ les qualités requises _ pour l'activité dont on parle, et puis de l'application _à temps plein_.
Donc quand on dit par exemple "Mamma a tutti gli effetti" e "Mamma a tempo pieno" il y a une petite nuance de sens entre le deux.

Un caro saluto


----------



## matoupaschat

Merci aussi pour tes explications, c'est toujours intéressant, et bon à savoir . 
Donc, 
     =>  Pour "Mamma a tutti gli effetti", on dira plutôt "pleinement mère" ("pleinement maman", ça va mais les allitérations sont un peu lourdes)
     =>  Pour "Mamma a tempo pieno", "Maman à temps plein" va très bien .
Ainsi, je pense qu'on rend les mêmes nuances dans les deux langues .

Buona giornata !

F.


----------

